# PC Reset on a Dell Inspiron 7348



## MissyBee123 (Jan 22, 2020)

I'm giving my laptop to my mother and I'm trying to do a PC reset with removal of all my files. I want a complete reset so that she can set herself up on the laptop. I've gone in to Settings, Update & Security, Recovery, Reset this PC. I also tried another method holding down the shift key on the account login screen that was suggested online. No matter what options I choose I keep getting the message "There was a problem resetting your PC. No changes were made."

Any ideas?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

What's the 7-character "service tag" number on your *Dell Inspiron 7348*?

Is it running the same Windows version it originally came with?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## MissyBee123 (Jan 22, 2020)

53WY532

Yes, it came with Windows 10.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Go download MS Media Creation Tool. Run it, to generate a Windows setup DVD / USB memory key. Boot with that and re-install Windows from scratch.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

According to that service tag number, you have THIS *Dell Inspiron 7348 2-in-1*
It was purchased in January 2015 in Canada and came with Windows 8.1 64-bit.

Windows 10 was released to the public for the very first time in July 2015.
It's my guess that Dell was later upgraded to Windows 10 and no longer has a functioning factory reset partition.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

One thing you can do is make a new user account with Admin permissions. This account can be used by Mother, so you can have a fitting name.

Log into this new account and then delete all of the other user account and their files using the Control Panel.
The deletion of files must be done at the time of deleing the account otherwise you have a lot of work on your hands.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

If you want to give this computer to your mother like it was new, you can download the OS Recovery Tool and install the original OS (Windows 8.1) , or use the Media Creation Tool to install the latest Windows 10.


----------



## MissyBee123 (Jan 22, 2020)

Okay great. Thanks for your suggestions I'll give them a try.


----------



## Professionalgirl (Jan 10, 2020)

DaveA said:


> One thing you can do is make a new user account with Admin permissions. This account can be used by Mother, so you can have a fitting name.
> 
> Log into this new account and then delete all of the other user account and their files using the Control Panel.
> The deletion of files must be done at the time of deleing the account otherwise you have a lot of work on your hands.


Hi Dave, "Creating a new user account and deleting the other one will work perfectly as you suggested". MissyBee, If you do what Dave suggested, it will be just like resetting to factory settings and just like your mom has a brand new operating system. Normally, if you try resetting a pc back to factory settings and it doesn't work as planned, its because the original version is different from Windows 10. If you want factory settings restore to work, the original version must be the same as the current version. Simply resetting the pc and keeping file settings will not remove all of your files and will leave remnants of your files in place. Resetting the pc using "delete everything" will reset your pc back to factory settings but only if the current version is the same as the previous version.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The big question is if the built-in factory reset partition is still functional.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Professionalgirl (Jan 10, 2020)

flavallee said:


> The big question is if the built-in factory reset partition is still functional.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------


 Hi Flavallee, It's probably not functional since the previous operating system does not match the current operating system "Windows 10." However, users can delete their account and create a new one. I would suggest creating a new account with Administrative privileges before deleting the original account. Administrative accounts are very much needed to be able to delete or modify a user account. Next, the user can create a standard account using the administrator account to enhance the security of the account. A standard account limits what a user can and cannot do which makes the account more secure.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

NOTE: Always make the new account first, way to many have only a single user account!


----------



## Professionalgirl (Jan 10, 2020)

Dave, That's what I just said! If you would have finished reading my post you will notice that I stated exactly what you just stated.



professionalgirl said:


> Hi Flavallee, It's probably not functional since the previous operating system does not match the current operating system "Windows 10." However, users can delete their account and create a new one. I would suggest creating a new account with Administrative privileges before deleting the original account. Administrative accounts are very much needed to be able to delete or modify a user account. Next, the user can create a standard account using the administrator account to enhance the security of the account. A standard account limits what a user can and cannot do which makes the account more secure.


Dave, please read the underline. As far as having a single account with Administrative privileges will place the user at a higher risk for security threats and having a single standard account with no administrative account will make it nearly impossible for the user to modify or delete the account due to limited privileges.


----------



## MissyBee123 (Jan 22, 2020)

Thanks everyone. I did end up just creating an account for her. I have deleted more of my stuff but don't know how to delete my dropbox contents? I was hoping to wipe myself completely because it seems to automatically sync with my new Chromebook when it's nearby and I don't want that.


----------



## Professionalgirl (Jan 10, 2020)

Hi MissyBee, Did you use your mom's new account to delete your's? You don't have to manually remove your files. All you need is to use your mom's administrator account to delete yours and that will remove everything you had on your account entirely.

You could try temporarily shutting down your chromebook to prevent synchronizing your old files just until you delete your account. If the laptop that you gave your mom still displays your account information you can try renaming the account and placing it in your mom's name and provide an easy temporary password for your mom just long enough for her to set things up the way she prefers and than have her change her password. She should use a strong password with a combination of numbers letters and characters that isnt easy to guess.

Switching the laptop account into your mom's name refers to renaming the laptop and changing the default password to prevent the chromebook from recognising the laptop on the network. You may be able to remove the laptop from the chromebook's list of network devices as well or turn of roaming sensitivity or location tracker. Another thing to try is turn off sync for the Google Chrome browser. That should help prevent automatic syncing of devices on the network.

If you need help locating the tools for the above steps, please let me know and I will be happy to assist you, Thanks


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Always vs. suggest is two different actions.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Professionalgirl said:


> Dave, That's what I just said! If you would have finished reading my post you will notice that I stated exactly what you just stated.


Actually, you were mistaken about that as Dave pointed out.

We are here to provide technical assistance to users who post for help and that is not accomplished by helpers arguing with each other. Dave is one of our Trusted Advisors and a staff member and we rely on them to assist not only technically but as another set of eyes. That doesn't mean they can't make mistakes too but in this case he was just emphasizing that setting up the Adminsitrator account first was not a suggestion but rather something that should always be done. In any event, he had already covered the creation of an Administrator account before deleting the other account in post no. 6 which you repeated in post no. 11 as if it was your idea. Let me stress that this is not a competition. We are all on the same side and want to help the thread starter. We can work together adding information and ideas to compliment each other's efforts but unnecessary repetition is not beneficial to anyone.


----------



## Professionalgirl (Jan 10, 2020)

Cookiegal said:


> Actually, you were mistaken about that as Dave pointed out.
> 
> We are here to provide technical assistance to users who post for help and that is not accomplished by helpers arguing with each other. Dave is one of our Trusted Advisors and a staff member and we rely on them to assist not only technically but as another set of eyes. That doesn't mean they can't make mistakes too but in this case he was just emphasizing that setting up the Adminsitrator account first was not a suggestion but rather something that should always be done. In any event, he had already covered the creation of an Administrator account before deleting the other account in post no. 6 which you repeated in post no. 11 as if it was your idea. Let me stress that this is not a competition. We are all on the same side and want to help the thread starter. We can work together adding information and ideas to compliment each other's efforts but unnecessary repetition is not beneficial to anyone.


Cookigal, I didn't mean to make it sound like it was my idea. I know Dave is a trusted advisor who came up with the idea. I do feel as though I am picked at allot in this forum site. I dont know if its because i'm new or what. I feel as though I am being micromanaged by everyone and I feel uncomfortable as a result. I also feel as I am personally attacked by most people that I talk too. Macboatmaster didn't see it that way. It's probably because he missed all the post where I was actually attacked by other members and it's not just the staff its regular members and I haven't reported it because I don't normally like to get anyone in trouble but I will report it if it keeps happening by the same person. I refuse to let anyone walk on me. If someone attacks me I will defend myself even if I get kicked out. I also feel that I am unwanted here and useless.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Tina,

We'll carry on this conversation in the Personal Conversation you've started with me.


----------



## Professionalgirl (Jan 10, 2020)

Cookiegal said:


> Tina,
> 
> We'll carry on this conversation in the Personal Conversation you've started with me.


 Cookigal, How do I start a private conversation with you?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You already did and I'm in the process of replying to it.


----------



## Professionalgirl (Jan 10, 2020)

Oh okay. I am just a little confused about how this site works. The start a conversation must be the private inbox.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

That's correct.


----------



## MissyBee123 (Jan 22, 2020)

I'm so close to having this figured out lol

I created an account for mom. I made her an administrator. I can't seem to change my account to a regular account (not administrator) and when I log in as her I don't even show up on hers in order for her to delete me...


----------



## Professionalgirl (Jan 10, 2020)

MissyBee, You may have to access your own account to delete it. User accounts can only be created, modified or deleted using the default administrator account (Original Administrator Account) I don't think you can change an original administrator account into a standard account. If that was possible than no other accounts could be created, modified or deleted. Have you tried accessing the user accounts by clicking search, control panel and accessing the account through this method or did you try accessing the user accounts using the settings?


----------



## Professionalgirl (Jan 10, 2020)

MissyBee, This may be too soon before your response and I might get myself into more trouble but I can't resist the temptation to help. I enjoy helping other users with troubleshooting. I am sending screenshots to show you how to delete an administrator account. Please fllow the instructions below.

1. Click search.









2. type the word control panel in the search box.

3. Select User Accounts (highlighted in yellow). 








4. Once you click user accounts you will see options to remove user accounts on the right hand side. Please do not change the administrator account to standard because it will limit what the user can do with accounts.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Any Administrator user account can be used to delete other accounts and files, including other Administrator accounts.

One issue, if the "The build in Administrator" account has been renamed then is may NOT be able to be removed


----------



## Professionalgirl (Jan 10, 2020)

MissyBee, Did you rename your administrator account at any time that you can recall?

If that's the case, you may need to create another new user account with administrative privileges without renaming and try deleting your account, using the new administrator account.


----------

